# konfigurierbare/erweiterbare Spezialisierung



## beginner99 (15. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

weiss nicht ob der Titel verständlich ist aber versuche mal mein Problem zu schildern:

Es gibt die Klasse Probe. Eine Probe ist von einem Typ, zb Bodenprobe oder Luftprobe..usw. Dies soll flexibel erweiterbar sein, eg. man kann zur laufzeit einfach einen neuen Probetyp hinzufügen zb. Wasserprobe.
Gibts dazu irgendein Design pattern wie man so etwas macht?

Oder wird das einfach mit einer Probe und ProbeTyp Klasse gelöst?
(Der Probetyp ist dann aber kein eigener "Typ" im Sinne der Programmiersprache, eg. "probe instanceof wasserprobe" geht nicht)


----------



## taaz (16. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Frage jetzt richtig verstehe, aber wieso lässt du die Wasserprobe beispielsweise nicht einfach von Probe erben?

lg
taaz


----------



## Vayu (16. Jul 2010)

weil er diese zur Laufzeit erzeugen möchte (glaube ich)


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jul 2010)

wenn man nicht gerade neue .class-Dateien erstellen/ importieren will (Plugin auf Interface), dann braucht man echte 'Typen' auch gar nicht, 
dann hat man nur normale Probe-Objekte, die sich anhand einen Strings oder Enum-Wert unterscheiden,
ihr Verhalten muss auch irgendwie schon vorher bekannt sein, man kann ja nicht aus dem nichts Code erzeugen

vielleicht konfiguriert man sie nur, 1-10 steht für 10 unterschiedliche Dinge die vorhanden sind, nach denen per if/ else/ switch unterschieden wird,
oder alle Verhaltensmuster sind nach Command-Pattern in einzelnen Mini-Objekten vorkonfiguriert und der Probe dann eine Teilmenge davon zugewiesen (Liste)


----------

